# You know you're using Se when.................



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

.....................


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

You get distracted by the OP's avatar.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Spades said:


> You get distracted by the OP's avatar.


...or, you're dazzled by it! (seriously I love it!)


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

You know you're using Se when you don't have a thought on your mind -- when you're driven entirely by impulses, letting nature take over your body (mind out of gutter please).

You know you used Se when the only way you can know you used it is by reflecting on it after the fact it's happened.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol Dictator said:


> You know you used Se when the only way you can know you used it is by reflecting on it after the fact it's happened.


^ That sounds like how I feel about Ne improv many times. Pretty cool.

=============
You know you're using Se when:

... you simultaneously look down at your phone to text while walking through a crowd and you're amazed at how your body doesn't let you run into anyone/anything.

... you don't remember when others sometimes remind you of the tiny but relevant details that they never would've noticed if you yourself hadn't pointed it out at the time. (This happens to my ESTP brother...)

... you observe yourself automatically perform some small yet clever/efficient action and then wonder about how you did it or how you figured it out. (bonus: ... you also wouldn't be able to say when you started doing it)

EDIT: I just wanna point out that I don't feel like I use Se very much, so I'm not sure of the accuracy of these points.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

You know you're using Se when you can look at a room once and navigate yourself through it blindfolded.

You know you're using Se when you naturally have good aim.

You know you're using Se when you feel the world is your playground.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

When you have no idea what compelled you to dance naked in that bonfire last night while screaming "WOOO!" and "ALRIGHT!!". It just seemed like the right thing to do at the time


----------



## Your Minty Gran (Mar 6, 2012)

When it made sense at the time.


----------



## Your Minty Gran (Mar 6, 2012)

> When you have no idea what compelled you to dance naked in that bonfire last night while screaming "WOOO!" and "ALRIGHT!!". It just seemed like the right thing to do at the time


Didn't see this as I wrote it. Damn.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

When you're listening to somebody, get distracted by their eyes or hair, and have to ask them to repeat what they said.

When you have a ruler and an eraser in class, and you really, really want to fling the rubber across the room to see how far it goes.

When you easily spot spelling errors in a giant paragraph.

When you smell your food before you eat it.

When you break something important deliberately, just because you really felt like doing.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

You know you use Se when plausible deniability is your weapon.

You know you use Se when you think any situation can be quickly manipulated and turned around.

You know you use Se when you poke and prod to see things react.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

When you were always touching things that said 'Do not touch' as a child. Heck, I still do that now.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Kitzara said:


> When you were always touching things that said 'Do not touch' as a child. Heck, I still do that now.


How badly are you tempted to do exactly what you're told *not* to do? ;p


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

If whatever it is has a sensual response, then pretty badly. Do not touch, do not eat, do not look... Anything that's forbidden must have a secret! And it feels like you have to find it out!


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

You know you're using Se when:

- ... you can "be" your environment, or the things in it.

- ... you feel as if your body is some type of instrument or tool rather than... your body.

- ... you react to conversation with harmonious flow. Sometimes you don't even know how/why you said something, but it did the job.

- ... you feel the "need to win."


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Agent Blackout said:


> You know you're using Se when:
> 
> - ... you can "be" your environment, or the things in it.
> 
> - ... you feel as if your body is some type of instrument or tool rather than... your body.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

You know your using Se when, instead of double taking, you triple, quadruple and even quintuple take!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Some of these don't really sound like Se. It's not just about your physical environment, Se can take in loads of information with ease. I quite enjoy learning new things. It's not just about how your environment effects you or how you effect it.

Then again I'm Se-dom, so I may think some things come naturally to others when they don't.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Fizz said:


> Some of these don't really sound like Se. It's not just about your physical environment, Se can take in loads of information with ease. I quite enjoy learning new things. It's not just about how your environment effects you or how you effect it.
> 
> Then again I'm Se-dom, so I may think some things come naturally to others when they don't.


Ya I see what you're saying. People usually have the hardest time describing Se for me than any of the other functions...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

AbioticPrime said:


> You know you're using Se when you can look at a room once and navigate yourself through it blindfolded.
> 
> You know you're using Se when you naturally have good aim.
> 
> You know you're using Se when you feel the world is your playground.


Ditto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

paper lilies said:


>


Lol!!!


10char


----------

